# Shoe Paws?



## FurryFox (Nov 1, 2008)

Hello, I just got some new shoes and I was wondering if it is possible to turn old shoes into paws ... So, if there is a way to do it on a budget of $7.50 a week then could you please tell me =3


----------



## Trpdwarf (Nov 1, 2008)

You can use old shoes to turn them into paws. To stay in budget I would suggest doing one shoe per week. Go out and by some spray foam, such as the stuff used to put in between cracks in houses for windows....it's called foam adhesive (I think).

Take the laces out of the shoes, and hot glue the tounge of the show to the sides of the shoes to keep it stable (make sure you can easily slip your foot in or out), and then take it outside.

Put newspaper down, put on a cheap face mask from Dollar Tree or something, and also put on some goggles.

Cover the shoe in foam about 2 to 3 inches thick, and then let it sit for about 6 hours, to a few days. Once that is done you can use a razor blade to shave down the foam until you get the desired shape, and you can use some sandpaper to smooth the edges.

Once you spend a few weeks affording the needed materials, and you get both shoes shaped, go out and get so fur, and then fur the shoes.

I hope that helps.


----------



## bane233 (Nov 1, 2008)

Edit: never mind i read it wrung!


----------



## Beastcub (Nov 1, 2008)

i make my feet using shoes, i carve the toes from uphustry foam and hot glue them to the shoes.
be sure to tie the laces so you can get the shoes on/off withoyt undoing them because you will no longer be able to acess the laces


----------



## Trpdwarf (Nov 1, 2008)

Beastcub said:


> i make my feet using shoes, i carve the toes from uphustry foam and hot glue them to the shoes.
> be sure to tie the laces so you can get the shoes on/off withoyt undoing them because you will no longer be able to acess the laces



Why even leave the laces in? You can remove them and fix the tounge in place with hot glue or something similar.


----------



## FurryFox (Nov 1, 2008)

10,000,000 thanx Trpdwarf and beastcub /^w^\ ... I'll tell you if it works


----------



## Trpdwarf (Nov 1, 2008)

FurryFox said:


> 10,000,000 thanx Trpdwarf and beastcub /^w^\ ... I'll tell you if it works



You are welcome.


----------

